# HELP III



## Penmonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

So I am getting a web site and need to take some good photos, but how? I have a sony cyber-shot DSC-H1 12x 5.1 mp and a canon EOS rebel 35mm. HELP!!!


----------



## JimGo (Jul 14, 2006)

Check the photography forum...LOTS of good info there!!!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jul 14, 2006)

Remember that photos for the web will display at 72 DPI, which is a quite low resolution, quite a bit lower than what is needed for printing high-quality photos.  You should be able to get photos with your existing camera that are certainly large enough for a web-site, you might want to experiment with the camera settings and lighting to take good photos.

Jason


----------



## Dario (Jul 14, 2006)

Travis,

I agree check the photography forum.

VERY Critical items...lighting and background color.

Get those 2 right and you will definitely find the best combination of camera settings for your need fast.

One advise.  When selling online you want to be as neutral as possible (unless you want to cater to a special group of people).  Using a gun as a background may not appeal to some.  But as I said...if your target audience are hunters, this may actually get you more business.  Your call.

Good luck!!!


----------

